

How someone can uncover your real world identity using your Tinder profile - petenixey
http://peternixey.com/post/94628545843/how-someone-can-uncover-your-real-identity-using-just

======
PeterWhittaker
Anonymous = name not known, roughly speaking.

Nominally, its antonym would be nonymous, not onymous.

The rest of the article is fine. Basic idea: Use Tinder pic for Google image
search, find person.

Real gist: Anonymity is tricky to maintain if people know your face.

~~~
netrus
What's the problem with onymous? It's in all main dictionaries - nonymous is
not (besides UD). Sure, it might not make sense looking at the Latin origin,
but that's how language evolves.

~~~
PeterWhittaker
In fact, I've just learned something: My Greek etymology was all wrong,
onymous is correct, nonymous is nonsense.

I'd taken the "a" as the "not" (as in "atom"), when in fact the word being
negated is "onoma", meaning "having a name".

I'd snarked early and ignorantly, thanks for pointing out my error.

------
ivanlubenko
Now imagine Tinder users having access to FB-quality face recognition
software? I can see GOOG offering that feature as part of their image search
in the not-so-distant future.

------
logicalman
Isn't the point of Tinder to use your real identity?

